# How do you know a guy knows how to fish?



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Curious if this thread will work- I'd like to hear what people say-

What do you see top fisherman do that tips you off that they know what they're doing (and for me, that I'm about to get outfished)? 

A couple of things for that I see consistently:

1. He's ready to go. If you meet him at the dock he's wearing what he needs and has tied on what he's fishing with.

2. He fishes constantly. First cast happens as soon as the boat stops, or he's over the side and wading with his first cast out. 

P.S. Guy/He in this thread is for convenience. Applies to good women fisherman as well.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Number 2 reminds me of the time in E Mat when we shut off the motor at live oak and 3 guys hit the water at once. Only problem is that no one had put out the anchor. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianJ28 (Apr 22, 2008)

I have an easier (and much more fun) time picking out the posers. You know they type...the ones that have the latest and greatest or pristine examples of the old and proven gear but not a clue about anything else.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

First thing that would tell me how good a person can fish would be how they approach a fishing spot. Do they run over it with their outboard and ruin it or do they kill their engine and drift/troll in the proper way? Too many times I have seen people run their outboard too close to a reef or a flat (that are holding fish) and minutes later leave. 

If it is someone on my boat fishing I gauge off different things. I can usually tell when someone casts as far as myself or further that they obviously have fished quite a bit! How a person works his bait tells me how good they can fish. Numbers don't lie, if they can fish they will put them on the stringer or on the deck. Another thing would be a person that doesn't lolly gag around. A good fisherman has no quit in them. 

You can't judge a book by its cover! Some people have the finest boat, latest and greatest equipment, and look like clothing models, but that doesn't mean anything if its not used properly!

There are some days that even the best may look like the worst! But that is fishing and Mother Nature! 

Good luck!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

You can tell a lot by what the conversation is or isn't and what they are looking at. Talk about conditions, patterns, bait jumping, lure selection and colors. When I fish with someone who is very observant while we are running along looking for tell tale signs of potentially good places to fish, I know I'm with someone who knows what's going on.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

X2 on what Bird said. Those are a couple good points also.


----------



## Aggie1127 (Nov 18, 2014)

Someone who pulls out a shiny All-Star Rod with a Penn or Daiwa upscale baitcaster or spinning reel gets more of my confidence then the friends who pull out the zebcos with spider webs on them.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

1. They show up early, never late.

2. They are aware of the tides/weather/moon conditions.

3. They are ready to fish. Boat stops, they are instantly fishing and Im not looking back at he boat 30 minutes after I started the wade wondering *** they are doing.

4. They don't feel the need to keep every fish they catch.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't judge by how well they know the moon phase, tides, boat, equipment or clothes. Any fool can study and read. Doesn't mean they can fish. In fact, I don't judge at all. The one thing I will notice is how many fish they put in the boat. I have some of the old classic gear in near mint condition because I take care of my stuff. It's good to be aware of the moon & tide but I fish when I can fish regardless. The trick is catching fish in any conditions.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

What if I have old gear that's beat up?


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

bait presentation...


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

> What if I have old gear that's beat up?


If you know how to use them and they function properly it doesn't matter. A fish doesn't know if its being caught on a zebco 202 combo rod and reel or a Shimano Core with a Sarge rod!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

1. He knows how to tie the knot.
2. He knows how to cast.
3. Most and foremost he doesn't fish with 5 poles and someone here knows who... 

*Happy New Year* to all.


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

The guy who doesn't brag about catching a bunch of fish on previous trips.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

I just look in the mirror and say "man that guy knows how to fish!"


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

The proof is in the pudding. If they're catching more than me.... that's a fishing SOB!


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

he offers to give bags of fillets because his freezer is too full


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

For me it's easier to spot the ones who can't. 
Guy that always ask what color your throwing and wants to throw the same right off the bat. 
Guy that constantly sets the hook on shell. 
And the worst the guy that sits down and gives up on a spot before me!
But those are the guys I commonly take cause I want them to learn my passion and I enjoy seeing their face when it all clicks for them...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

If they can tie on a lure--- in the dark!!


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

duck commander said:


> For me it's easier to spot the ones who can't.
> Guy that always ask what color your throwing and wants to throw the same right off the bat.
> Guy that constantly sets the hook on shell.
> And the worst the guy that sits down and gives up on a spot before me!
> ...


Sets hook on SHELL LOL I KNOW THAT GUY


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

If their yak is covered with slime and scales


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

(1.) Takes a extra long time to get a small croaker off a single hook 
(2.) does not keep control of line and preventing tangles with me. 
(3.) is very happy I provided them with one of my beat up zebcos that I use all the time (808)
(4.) wants to know where we are going in the boat 
(5.) asks me why im keep talking to my dad like he was there.( rip 1983 )
top five manerisms of a poser.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

If they catch fish. That's normally a dead giveaway! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Lol about setting the hook on shell! I had a friend when we were in college that was a text book pro! He knew all the lingo about everything and had the latest and greatest, but couldn't catch a kitten with a warm bowl of milk! Anyway, he hooked up with an oyster reef one day and fought it for a good 5 minutes before I finally got him to realize it wasn't fighting back!

Good luck!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

All good fisherman know how to catch a bird or two for the fryer. It is a real art bringing them in without getting cut off.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

It's always better when the let out a little noise when they snag it. 

Most my buddies that can fish all you hear is a head shake or a fish flopping in the floor when they catch a fish...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hkemup (Dec 13, 2005)

In addition to everything mentioned, real fishermen take it to the next level. If going in someone else's boat he will:

1) offer to bring breakfast, snacks & drinks
2) back down trailer, pay ramp fee
3) pony up extra cash or pay for gas knowing at the end of the day will not have to wash down boat, add oil, grease bearings, and have to deal with all the little things in boat ownership
4) Bring the cigars!!


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Usually the ones that know what they are doing keep a low profile as is evident by the lack of fishing reports on here. In my opinion, the ones what know what they are doing consistently have a box full of fish (unless it was a catch and release day). The biggest challenge to me is FINDING the fish. Once the fish are found, usually anyone can catch a few. If you can't find the fish, it doesn't matter how good you are at working a lure or popping a cork.

Not sure what all observations you can make about the ones that know what they're doing but the ones that usually don't know what they're doing:

1. Think the only place to fish in East Bay is Hanna's Reef
2. If they get skunked throwing one of the "popular" lures and another boat catches a limit on live bait, they will make excuses saying they were in the fish but it was a "live bait bite"
3. Think the reason they can't catch fish is because the limit is 10 and there aren't any fish left out there.
4. Try and fish the birds with the big motor.
5. Try and anchor into the wind even though the current is screaming the opposite direction.
6. Take 6 pictures of a 15.5" trout and a 20.5" red it took 8 hours to catch and post all of the pics on 2cool.
7. Have 3 gigantic tackle boxes full of every lure imaginable and can't catch fish on any of them.
8. Say they would rather catch 0 fish on artificial than a limit on live bait.
9. Think croakers eat trout eggs in their nest and are a magic bait.
10. No matter where they are at, they think that as soon as the tide stops going in or out, it instantly switches the other direction.
11. Seem to have a "bite" every cast with artificial.
12. Think mullet are tailing reds.
13. Think 40" redfish they catch weigh 50 pounds.
14. Have their own expensive baitcasting reel on an expensive rod and still ask to borrow a spinning reel to fish with.
15. Borrow your baitcasting reel and get a backlash so bad it has to be melted out.
16. Show up drunk.
17. Constantly talk about the same fishing trip from years back over and over and over again since that is the one lucky time they caught fish.
18. Ask for GPS coordinates from where a bunch of fish were caught under the birds.
19. Blame Hurricane Ike and dredging projects for not being able to catch fish.
20. Like to fish Saint Lewis Pass, Keemuh, The Jetti and/or The ****.

Ok, I am tired of typing, lol.


----------



## Justacastaway (Apr 5, 2006)

I fish with a guy who out catches me 2 or 3 to 1. We can be standing side by side, throwing the exact same plastic on a 1/16th, and I watch & try to copy his retrieve style, speed, etc., and he always catches more & usually bigger fish! It's the darndest thing....****** me off! Yes he's fished many more years than me, but there is something to his bait presentation, & perhaps feel/hook set speed that is just plain good, & way-lots better than me. But, I'm younger than him, and maybe one day I'll catch up, and "get it"...! Still a student of the game, and enjoy learning how to trick 'em ! I kinda think my buddy just knows how to speak "Fish"... Sort of like the Fish Whisperer! Shhhh...walk softly, carry a big stick ( with a Corky tied on the end!) & listen .....!


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

If they have breakfast and lunch taken care of the night before. Shows they want to spend less time screwing around in the morning and more time finding fish


----------



## Hook_It (Aug 11, 2012)

How much help they need getting the fish in the boat is also a good indication. Then how they handle the fish after that as well.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

#15 15. Borrow your baitcasting reel and get a backlash so bad it has to be melted out.

That is the worst I have ever heard, just throw it over board and stare a hole in em.
Than hand them that old zebco 808 , dam thing just works.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I know I'm with a good fisherman when he or she is:

Passionate/Eager- they want to get after them.

Observant/Attentive - they are watching, listening, learning, hunting.

Positive/Focused/Ready - they believe they will catch a fish with every cast.

Patient/Realistic/Durable - they put in the same effort and enthusiasm regardless of the catch count.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Some of these responses worry me. I am 51 years old, have my own boat and love to fish when I can. I've had a pole in my hand since I was old enough to figure out what to do with it. That being said, I doubt I could keep up with most of you fellers with your high standards.

While I enjoy fishing with someone that knows what they're doing, I've learned tolerance for those that aren't that experienced and try to teach them as best I can. Below is a good friend of mine that would fall into the category of inexperienced fisherman. Didn't stop him from landing this monster spoonbill. 









With all this said, I wouldn't consider myself half the fisherman most of you claim you are.


----------



## Wygans (Jan 22, 2014)

Bucket of croaker 

Puts a blindfold on without being told.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Go to any tournament weigh in and look for the guy holding the first place trophy, he knows how to fish.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

T_rout said:


> If they catch fish. That's normally a dead giveaway!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Preach It!!


----------



## Fishing Hardcore (Jul 5, 2014)

texcajun said:


> Some of these responses worry me. I am 51 years old, have my own boat and love to fish when I can. I've had a pole in my hand since I was old enough to figure out what to do with it. That being said, I doubt I could keep up with most of you fellers with your high standards.
> 
> While I enjoy fishing with someone that knows what they're doing, I've learned tolerance for those that aren't that experienced and try to teach them as best I can. Below is a good friend of mine that would fall into the category of inexperienced fisherman. Didn't stop him from landing this monster spoonbill.
> 
> ...


Best post on this thread. Everyone started with no experience. Some just get a little more. Some were lucky enough to have dad's start them as soon as they find out they're having a kid in the ultrasound room. Fishing is a sport that you continually learn in.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Time will tell


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Just fish with sharkchum this dude has game.Out cast and out fish anyone I have ever fished with.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Locate fish.. tie the right knots , cast a light lure in the wind
handle boat duties without being instructed ... brings the right stuff,
knows what the weather and tides are doing already and can tell you..


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Bottom line - When they consistently catch fish in any kind of weather or environment. Talk and tackle has nothing to do with it!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Best of all he smells like fish!


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

okmajek said:


> Locate fish.. tie the right knots , cast a light lure in the wind
> handle boat duties without being instructed ... brings the right stuff,
> knows what the weather and tides are doing already and can tell you..


handles boat duties! Amazing how many people I out on the boat and can't lend a hand on docking/ anchoring/ cleaning my boat. They don't even ask if they can help. Usually last time on my rig!


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

Lone-Star said:


> 1. They show up early, never late.
> 
> 2. They are aware of the tides/weather/moon conditions.
> 
> ...


Bingo!

Sent from my iPad using Ta


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Tournament anglers who consistently throw up big stringers of fish on different water bodies are really good fishermen. They obviously have everything together if they can do this. Years ago I had the pleasure of fishing with some of the old Trout Master guys when they would come over to Big Lake. While I thought I knew a lot, these guys taught me new things. Those guys were really great people that could sure enough fish.

Good luck.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Guys that know tides and phases. Jump over the side to start a wade with a boga, stringer, pliers, a shirt pocket full of plastics, a couple jig heads and nothing else. The braid on his reel is old, soft, and fade, and wouldn't be caught dead with croaker.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Got a new tourney partner this year. When I first met him he spoke mainly of cat fishing and I went a few times with him but not my preference. Took him out bass fishing in my boat he selected his own lures and casted where he was confident and caught fish, other guy with us who had been before with me ( a bait changin bob) not happy with any of my spots and was not pleasant. I agree with the guy above too I probably don't meet most guys standards on here but I catch plenty and will fish with anytime anywhere I quit worrying about others judging me in 9th grade.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Pop always told me your not a true fisherman unless you go fishing for a specific species and succeed in catching that species . If you go just to go and just catch anything thats just having fun . But when you say your going to go catch something and you do that makes you a true fisherman.


----------



## Troutchaser213 (Aug 26, 2012)

As long as they have costa del mar apparel hats and glasses....


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Troutchaser213 said:


> As long as they have costa del mar apparel hats and glasses....


And a YETI!!


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

NOCREEK said:


> I just look in the mirror and say "man that guy knows how to fish!"


haha! good stuff


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

Troutchaser213 said:


> As long as they have costa del mar apparel hats and glasses....


Throw in a fresh and crisp brand new columbia shirt and a salt life sticker, and you got a fish catching machine!

But seriously, I do find it easier to pick out the guys who don't know how to fish, compared to the guys who know how to. If they talk a lot about limits of this or that, Salt life this or that, or care more about how they look rather than what the weather or tides are actually doing. I've always paid more attention to the old guy in raggedy clothes and old beat up boat who doesntvsay much.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Troutchaser213 said:


> As long as they have costa del mar apparel hats and glasses....


This is good to know! My yak is a beat up battleship, my clothes are old and worn, all my braid is used and faded, most of my gear is outdated......except my new Ray Guard boots and new Lews/Waterloo combo  I'm hoping to get enough in gift cards this weekend at my side of the family's Christmas and my 50th Bday this month to finally get a pair of Costas (and cap) to put me over the top and turn me into a Salt Water God feared by the Big3 and become a legend (in my own mind) on the Texas coast!


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

How about using a spinning reel upside down? That's a dead giveaway to me


----------



## bigflats (Nov 6, 2013)

I cast with my right hand, then switch the rod to my left hand and reel with my right. A guide told me that's a sure sign of a novice, and that a true pro learns to cast with his non-reeling hand. That way a fisherman can crank instantly. 

I fished with a legit bass tournament pro once and it was amazing. His casts were works of art, very spiderman-like. The lure and line would rocket out at mach 5, very still & quiet, and glide through the air then barely make a splash. He could land his lure in a coffee can from a mile away, cast a weightless grub straight into the wind, and cast 3 feet under a dock or skip a lure all the way under to the other side.

Really good fishermen I've known keep secrets to themselves. The best fishermen I've known are an open book.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

Most of the great fisherman I've met are quiet, humble and prepared.

I try not to judge others. Too many guys willing to gang up on me because i like the newest stuff, gadgets, i'm a tinkerer and tend to ocd and go overboard. I'm willing to give people space and demand my own.

Plus mine is bigger then yalls anyway so i have nothing to prove.

besides that it's bigger nothing else after that :headknock


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Puts fish in the boat...end of story


----------



## redking498 (May 30, 2013)

Ain't that the truth I fish from bank boat kayak lol and still get it done


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

Zork said:


> How about using a spinning reel upside down? That's a dead giveaway to me


LOL. Been there and seen that. How about having a baitcaster on a spinning rod? Seen that too.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

How many people on here are posting stuff about themselves and they think they are a real fisherman? Just stirring the pot!


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

> How do you know a guy knows how to fish?


When he spends more time fishing than worrying about your opinion of him??


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

I would say that he would rarely post his catches on this board, first clue...unless its his job...second clue. No offense intended...


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Minimum 5k posts on 2cool seals it for me


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

If you don't know how to fish very well but someone is humble and really wants to learn that's as good to me as someone who is actually a good fisherman. If they are willing to put in the time, and be on time that's a good start. I Do not claim to be a great fisherman but If there's one thing that makes me think someone doesn't understand anything about fishing it's if they are super loud at all the wrong times. Hard to catch fish when your yelling and slamming lids all over the **** boat. There's my .02$


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

NOCREEK said:


> This is good to know! My yak is a beat up battleship, my clothes are old and worn, all my braid is used and faded, most of my gear is outdated......except my new Ray Guard boots and new Lews/Waterloo combo  I'm hoping to get enough in gift cards this weekend at my side of the family's Christmas and my 50th Bday this month to finally get a pair of Costas (and cap) to put me over the top and turn me into a Salt Water God feared by the Big3 and become a legend (in my own mind) on the Texas coast!


Erik, when did you get a Waterloo? LOL!


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

They catch fish and don't care what others think. We all go through different phases of skill level.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

when we show up at the dock to pick them up, the most important question is 
"how much beer is in the boat?"


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Takes time to explain things without turning it into a lecture.

Multiple photo's of that person and different kids fishing. (ok, may not be required but something that always sticks out in my mind when I see them)

Interested in what others say. Has the ability to listen and not interrupt. 

Active in safety.

Does not have to have a selfie on every fish caught.

Releases more than keeps (also gives away more filets because he/she has more than enough at home)


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

bill said:


> Releases more than keeps (also gives away more filets because he/she has more than enough at home)


This is one thing I think about all the time. I stay stocked up with offshore fish so I rarely keep inshore. I would like to find someone local to help out that doesn't have the time or resources to catch fresh local fish.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

JFolm said:


> This is one thing I think about all the time. I stay stocked up with offshore fish so I rarely keep inshore. I would like to find someone local to help out that doesn't have the time or resources to catch fresh local fish.


Lemme know if you need some help with that tuna...


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Those who can't: ask me where I'm catching my fish!
Those who can ask me what I'm catchin my fish on.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Erik, when did you get a Waterloo? LOL!


Jamie bought me a Lews speed spool for Christmas and I put it on a Waterloo Phantom from Academy I got with a gift card. It's not the high end Waterloo but I broke my old Green Rod this fall like a dummy....I guess I'm one of those guys that don't know how to fish Lol, I stuck It in the mud standing up in my yak! head knock!!! but it's nice to me! I'll show it to ya next time we fish, man it's a lightweight combo for sure!


----------



## matagordaman (Jun 1, 2004)

I used to fish with ole boy that by all outward appearances everyone would think he was one of the best, heck he even won the STAR tournament one year for largest trout, but to me he was perhaps the worst fisherman I ever took on my boat. He would never bring any food or drink, nor would he help with the boat, on a wade he would be first out of boat and disappear over the horizon, if he got on fish he would lower his rod and never wave any of his buddies in or signal that he was on fish. Last time we fished was about 10-12 years ago when he went on one of his wades expecting me to get the boat and come get him...it was a warm fall afternoon and I just laid down basking in the sun and waited for him, finally here he came ,10 trout on his stringer, griping about me not coming and getting him..,that was the last time this "good fisherman" ever went with me or any of my friends. Adios to him.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

NOCREEK said:


> Jamie bought me a Lews speed spool for Christmas and I put it on a Waterloo Phantom from Academy I got with a gift card. It's not the high end Waterloo but I broke my old Green Rod this fall like a dummy....I guess I'm one of those guys that don't know how to fish Lol, I stuck It in the mud standing up in my yak! head knock!!! but it's nice to me! I'll show it to ya next time we fish, man it's a lightweight combo for sure!


I have the same set up. I had it with me last time we kayaked together. Got mine at Bucees. It is a 6'6" medium fast. A great rod.! I thought you were jacking with me, LOL!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

There are times when I go and fish hard all day and only put a couple in the boat if any. It happens. I think a good fisherman will stay with you and fish just as hard. Fish or no fish. Just because you don't fill the boat every time you go, doesen't mean your not a good fisherman. My biggest deal is someone being late.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

house wolf said:


> When he spends more time fishing than worrying about your opinion of him??


The intent of my original post was to try to get some tips about what makes a good fisherman, in hopes of becoming better myself. That's it.


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

Breakfast tacos makes you tournament eligible.


----------



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

I can usually spot a guy who has a lot of experience by how he casts,
Then how he works a lure I believe that you cannot be at the top of your game unless you are intensely focused.

Fished with someone for quite sometime who was the best ive seen, very intensely focused like he's in a tournament all the time. You could hardly ever out catch him, this guy has caught trophy fish in many species, always uses artificials will out work you almost every time out
. 
I learned from the guy that being intense and focused, you see more you learn more you get on the bite quicker. Takes confidence and you have to enjoy grinding it out when it tough and when it is not.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

When i was fishing from the bank below LIVINGSTON DAM on TRINITY RIVER i was fishing with live minnow and very tinny leader 0.0039 inch(0,10 mm.).I was catching some withe bass,but many broke my leader,because that time i don't know the with bass have same small teeth on the lips.
When i was eating my lunch i was looking to see how fish about 10 fisherman's around me on jigs.I show one fisherman(painter after looking for his paints) catching the most wide bass.
I was going to this guy and i ask polite if can show me his rig.This fisherman was very nice and show me his rig.
Because i am from Europe ,Romania i never fish with jig,but looking how this guy is fishing i learn the lesson.
After 2 day i was again fishing in the same place .There was about 5 fisherman's ,but nobody catching nothing.Was my first day trying to learn how to fish with jigs.I show one fisherman catching one white bass on the bottom using live minnow.
Because i don't have bites on my 1/32 oz. jig i understand,the fish was not under the water surface and my small jig can't go on the bottom.I decide to put on extra sliding weight (egg sinker ) on my line about 15 inch from my jig.
I was using one small swivel and one colored bead to stop the moving of the egg sinker and from the swivel i was ting the leader with jig.

I was lucky because so i start to catch a lot of withe bass.So was born the rig witch have now the name "Jean Scurtu rig ".

After one hour the painter from what i was learning how to fish on jig show up fishing on my right side.Because have no bites i tell him to use one extra weight on the line ,but this guy don't know how to fish so .

I was able to catch the daily limit on withe bass(25 fish) fishing for the first time in my life on jig ,and the extra fish catch i was giving to the painter ,because don't catching a lot of fish.
This painter was better fisherman's ,but don't know to adapt to the new situation on that day ....
This happening in the 2003 spring,and in the same year in November i discover ROLLOVER PASS where i was trying to catch some fish with dead shrimp.I was catching some small fish(piggy perch) but looking around on my right side (i was fishing on the bay side ,HIGH ISLAND side i sow one fisherman,close with my edge, catching some flounder where the channel going in ROLLOVER BAY.
I was doing the same like in spring below LIVINGSTON DAM,asking polite if is possible to show me his rig.Nice guy ,show me the rig. Was fishing on jig with beetles chartreuse.

Because i have with me the tackle with witch i was catching white bass on TRINITY RIVER i was making "Jean Scurtu rig" with 1/32 oz. EAGLE CLAW jig and BASS ASSASSIN CURLY SHAD 2 " chartreuse silver glitter.
So i start to catch flounder too ,and the rest is a history.

I don't say i am good fisherman,i am average fisherman fishing just with artificial from the bank with long spinning rods,but very careful to look around me to see better fisherman's and try to spy learning something from everybody fisherman.
At ROLLOVER PASS i show a lot of very good fisherman's and i was very lucky to learn a lot about salt water fishing.

In my ex-country i was not fishing in salt water ,just in fresh water for different fish like here in U.S.A.

At ROLLOVER PASS i was fishing for the last 10 years,but i can say witch is the best fisherman if i see the same guy many time catch a lot of fish.

Fishing is not mathematics,because every day is different and just good fisherman with many year of fishing know to adapt to daily situation using the right style and lures(i don't care about fishing with live bait,dead bait ,i like just fishing with artificial).....


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Outearly said:


> The intent of my original post was to try to get some tips about what makes a good fisherman, in hopes of becoming better myself. That's it.


Sorry, I guess what I should have said is " it's relative". A kid that's been fishing twice with his grandpa will surely look like an old pro when he takes his buddies to the creek for their first fishing trip.

Kinda like:
Playing poker, when you can't spot the fish at the table... YOU are the fish. Pun intended. 

That said, I guess I'm most frustrated when people show up no where near ready. I first fished with my brother over forty years ago. I'm finally to the point I'm not surprised when we pull up to "our spot" ten minutes before sunrise and he decides it's a good time to put new line on a reel. :headknock

But dang it, he _can_ fish.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

several have posted "being on time and ready" which means nothing...even first timers are often prompt.

several have also stated "he already has a lure tied and ready" which is sometimes opposite of a person who knows since you haven't yet seen the conditions.

The main thing is they don't talk too much but they are always watching and they see everything, and most people will never notice a fraction of what they are looking for or seeing.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Great advice Jean, thats the same way I learned how to fish. I always asked questions, I paid attention to what the successful fishermen were doing, and I was always able to adapt and overcome, all these things are key ingredient to become a better fishermen.


Jean Scurtu said:


> :texasflag
> 
> When i was fishing from the bank below LIVINGSTON DAM on TRINITY RIVER i was fishing with live minnow and very tinny leader 0.0039 inch(0,10 mm.).I was catching some withe bass,but many broke my leader,because that time i don't know the with bass have same small teeth on the lips.
> When i was eating my lunch i was looking to see how fish about 10 fisherman's around me on jigs.I show one fisherman(painter after looking for his paints) catching the most wide bass.
> ...


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

I`ve often found that when you`re landing more fish than others around you, its the guy who asks HOW you`re fishing your plastic or inspecting your floro to try and gauge how thick it is, checking to see if your 1/80z jig head has a red or silver eye - the guy who already knows how far you`re casting, what retrieve you`re using and what lure you`re using - the guy who asks questions about what he cannot see for himself, something small he`s missing. I find those are the guys i enjoy fishing with most.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Wading Wonder said:


> LOL. Been there and seen that. How about having a baitcaster on a spinning rod? Seen that too.


Or worse, sorry running a little late swinging by wal-mart to pick up a fishing pole.. Unwrap and throw away trash at boat dock.. bag of frozen shrimp and spark plugs...


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Good fisherman doesn't do a tuna jerk every time he feels structure but has that sick sense and feel that he knows it is a fish and not a snag. This takes many years to develop.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

I kind of always held my uncle as the standard for a good fisherman. He talked and joked as much as anyone until we were in casting distance of liquid, he outfished everyone I ever saw him fish with, he threw a variety of baits, he knew when the bite was, he would share SOME information, his tackle was always in impeccable condition, and he never passed up an opportunity to wet a line.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

dunedawg said:


> And a YETI!!


If there boat doesn't hit 95mph in 1.3 seconds they don't know how to fish. lol. forgot need a 20 foot tower with built in deer blind as well.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

not sure why this is a great sales pitch, while looking at boats, I always hear the specifications on 0-90 MPH. My answer is , do I look like I need 90 MPH 
as my buying reason. ?

I have found that running around in galveston bay you really dont want 90,
if you dont run aground your going to snag something, or one of those
stelth 9ft swells is going to send you on a ride your not going to recover from.

my truck says 130 and the end of speedo, not going to test that .


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

To me the best fishermen are the people I know but haven't met. By that I mean the guys who have a reputation and don't need to tell anyone how great they are. Also the best fishermen are always trying to learn both from experiences and others. Most importantly the best fishermen try to share their knowledge and passion to get more people involved in the sport.


----------



## tmanbuckhunter (Aug 1, 2014)

Topics like this are asinine. I'm not a great fisherman... when I find fish and catch fish, I find fish and catch fish. I don't judge others based on how experienced or inexperienced they are. If I go fishing 10 times, I'll catch fish 5 times and I'm happy with that... sometimes I can paddle around all day and not find fish... it's just the name of the game. 

The only time I won't fish with you is if you use a spinning reel upside down.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

smackdaddy is the best hands down none better


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

If a guy shows up and has his own cedar Croaker wading box, I know he is on his game.


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Nothing screams poser like the salt-life stickers!!


----------



## ryantray81 (Mar 20, 2012)

I think txwader said it best! Green to ya!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I guess i'm just a simple minded fisherman. I judge whether a guy knows what he's doing by whether or not he consistently catches fish. 

I couldn't care less whether he uses a different technique than I use, or whether he knows "this" or has heard of "that".

I'll also say that what works in one locale may not work to well in other places. Specifically fishing the Eastern Gulf vs Western Gulf. Yeah, fishing is fishing, but I've learned that some fish just do not behave the same everywhere you go. From habitat preference, to food preference, to tackle shyness, etc.

As for respect, I don't care if the guy is a fishing fool and loads the boat full. If he doesn't help clean the mess up when we get home, he won't be asked to come back.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

tmanbuckhunter said:


> Topics like this are asinine. I'm not a great fisherman... when I find fish and catch fish, I find fish and catch fish. I don't judge others based on how experienced or inexperienced they are. If I go fishing 10 times, I'll catch fish 5 times and I'm happy with that... sometimes I can paddle around all day and not find fish... it's just the name of the game.
> 
> The only time I won't fish with you is if you use a spinning reel upside down.


I have actually seen this done. It was a father and son last fathers day down at the beach near slp, weed was so bad that day, i figured they were together having fun, no need to say a word.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

Joejoe070 said:


> Nothing screams poser like the salt-life stickers!!


Dont talk bad about the salt life stuff, its actually pretty nice, kids got me several of those shirts and I like them, Not sure about stickers . When living in Dallas I had an emergency bag of beach sand, if wify 
got out of hand I would pour it on the drive way and let her stand in it and get her self together. worked every time. 
I do have a saltwater soul sticker, and that is because i have one and married one. If any of you invite me to fish or get on my boat im going to do all the things listed here and drive you insane. I cant wait to go on the ramp and start cleaning hard heads that will be great fun. 
:ac550:


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

Joejoe070 said:


> Nothing screams poser like the salt-life stickers!!


There is nothing wrong with the salt-life fad I've been given some of the shirts and I wear them often. I also have a salt water soul sticker on my truck but I grew up on Galveston, still own a house there and will never leave so guess I can rock the sticker without being a "poser".

But in my opinion as long as the people you are fishing with are having a good time it does not matter if they know "how" to fish or not. I grew up throwing dead shrimp on a double hook metal leaders with my grandpa, now I use lures often but still love drifting across west bay soaking shrimp. Its all about having a passion for the water and being outdoors. But I do have a no Yeti or face bluff rule on my boat, my igloo and sunscreen work just as well :headknock


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Joejoe070 said:


> Nothing screams poser like the salt-life stickers!!


Just the ones with a shiny chrome ball on the pickup.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*lol. 2nd that one.*



big3slayer said:


> smackdaddy is the best hands down none better


where is he these days???


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*salt life and tatoo spell the same*



Joejoe070 said:


> Nothing screams poser like the salt-life stickers!!


someone please give me some attention. lol


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

planohog said:


> Dont talk bad about the salt life stuff, its actually pretty nice, kids got me several of those shirts and I like them, Not sure about stickers . When living in Dallas I had an emergency bag of beach sand, if wify
> got out of hand I would pour it on the drive way and let her stand in it and get her self together. worked every time.
> I do have a saltwater soul sticker, and that is because i have one and married one. If any of you invite me to fish or get on my boat im going to do all the things listed here and drive you insane. I cant wait to go on the ramp and start cleaning hard heads that will be great fun.
> :ac550:


Never said u cant wear the stuff lol I aint gonna lie i own a shirt or 2 and a salt life cool towel and love it but most the time you can pick the posers out with the stickers. Just go do some people watching at a boat ramp.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

seaisle dweller, I grep up like this ( double drop ) and do it still today. add a 4 oz sand anchor for the beach and 2oz pyramid for the boat. I will show my grandson how this magic works when he puts on a two more years. I havent got the plastics working good for me yet, except off the beach wade fishing at daylight.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

txwader247 said:


> Most importantly the best fishermen try to share their knowledge and passion to get more people involved in the sport.


This proves I must suck...I keep trying to get people to take up bowling or frisbee golf! :headknock


----------



## Rickxt23 (May 2, 2013)

He looks back at me in the mirror every day:rotfl:


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

He has a smoking hot girlfriend/wife!
J/k for me its not about if he is really good or not -- the following things are important offshore/ inshore or fresh:
If we are in my boat:
he is nice and does not abuse my boat
he carries on the conversation-- not interrogation
pays for his part
has his own food and drink -- and maybe a lil some some for the captain in the beverage or food dept.
offers to help with clean up and if he wants to keep fish cleans them himself
has at least some of his own tackle or offers to buy some plastic, bait etc
Is not a complete [email protected] Jack hole
is conscious of other on his back cast or warns other before
if I show him a spot, and he goes there later-- HE GOES ALONE (if it is a double secret swear spot) and if he goes, he calls me to invite me or if i cannot go tell me how he did so /i can benefit or cross if off
does not hide fish from me if we wade


His boat -
Does not drive mach 5
is conscious of others in the boat-- meaning positions the boat so all can cast on a drift or jumps out on a spot he knows to wade and just hauls a without a word
realizes that sometimes you just want to enjoy where u are don't b1tch at me if we haven't had a bite all day its 35 outside and I sit down to enjoy a beverage
is conscious of his back cast
does not constantly tell me how much better than me he is and how much more of whatever he has-- DON'T big D1ck me/out whataburger me -- its not a competition between us- -lets work together and find fish dude or if it is a competition tell me beforehand
goes to the same spot- -even though he only killed them there one time last year
reels his spinner the correct way -- not like an organ grinder with a monkey (upside down and backwards) 
Fishing isnt tough fish have small brains-- key on the structure they like try diff baits and have fun
just my .02


----------



## bigtrout42 (Dec 22, 2014)

Is willing to share his can of off.
Makes sure his bait well ariator has fresh batteries.
Lawn chairs have plenty of butt an back support. 
Minnows are fresh an not a week old.
Strike indicating bells are sharply tuned.
Cane poles are freshly cut.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

If they make it in my letsgofishing bro contact list they have game.Newist addition Rocket37 foe sure no doubt has a good game.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

cpthook said:


> where is he these days???


Camping with you know.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

JFolm said:


> This is one thing I think about all the time. I stay stocked up with offshore fish so I rarely keep inshore. I would like to find someone local to help out that doesn't have the time or resources to catch fresh local fish.


Bingo!


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

It has been my experience that unless you know the guy personally...you won't know he is a good fisherman. He will pull up to the ramp in his normal looking truck, boat and trailer either alone or with a friend, and he/they will launch in a very effortless manner. A few hours later he/they will load the boat back on his trailer like a well oiled machine and drive off with a box full of fish - if he elected to keep them for that day. He will share his knowledge if asked, but otherwise you wouldn't even know he fished.

Kind of like when you know a guy is a good football player. He will score a touchdown, hand the ball to the official and go back to the sideline. He acts like he's done this "touchdown" thing before and he makes it look easy.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

in his body of water he can tell the species of fish you'll catch before you can wet a hook. in an unknown environment, he'll be a newbie in the back of the boat, shut up and listen, copy your success or study your failure then proceed to out fish ya


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Constantly looking for bait activity or other signs of life.

Changes presentation and retreive of the lure to see where the strike zone is.

Can cast into the wind.

Knows the difference between a trout slick and a slick from a crab trap.


As for the people saying bring breakfast, pay for gas, that's not always the case. Most the time they do that just so they can go, doesn't mean they know how to fish.
Also, if they only lure they have is the one tied on their line, that's usually another dead give away.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

The guy who releases more than he takes home and only takes what he needs for one meal. That guy knows he can catch fish any time he goes out. Also the guy who will leave a croud catching fish because he likes the challenge of finding them by himself.


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

bigflats said:


> I cast with my right hand, then switch the rod to my left hand and reel with my right. A guide told me that's a sure sign of a novice, and that a true pro learns to cast with his non-reeling hand. That way a fisherman can crank instantly.
> 
> If a guide said that to me, I would ask why does Flip Pallot, Lefty Kreh, Jose Wejebe (RIP), Michael Iaconelli, Rick Clunn, Roland Martin, Bill Dance, Gary Lewis, and I could go on and on. All of these legends cast and reel like you. Sounds like you may have found a novice Guide.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

I cant fish worth a darn, I just enjoy my time sitting on a pier...catching fish is icing on the cake.


----------



## lukin (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm pretty darn good at fishing. It's the catching I need help with.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

*I'm good at....*

I'm a fair hand at smoking cigars, enjoying the scenery, and just being on the water. Sometimes a fish interferes with the serenity.


----------



## SiteCast (Jan 6, 2012)

You know they can fish when they:

- catch a lot but don't keep many
- have an ordinary but capable boat
- fish on weekdays and take days off when it's right 
- have quality but well worn gear
- know how to wade, drift and sitecast depending on conditions


You know they can't fish when they:

- have too much gear
- think lure color is critical
- ask about spots on the Internet 
- give away spots on the Internet
- buy a fishing video to learn how to fish instead of putting time in


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

When they can teach me something new


----------



## Fish2BTheBest (Jan 13, 2015)

If they can throw a baitcaster 20 times without a backlash.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*?????????????*

there are many ways, just like you know 
the person who started this thread doesn't know how to fish or has been wired wrong. 
.


----------



## UHcoog (Jul 23, 2013)

I started off fishing freshwater and watched a lot of KVD vids. I then upgraded to saltwater and a lot of bass techniques carried over. Now I pick up most of my stuff from the forums and customers visiting my gun counter at academy


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

I know when I see someone who's not very good at fishing but likes to tag along with guys who's good at fishing 

and post up the reports for them lol


----------



## Titan2232 (Apr 2, 2014)

Fish2BTheBest said:


> If they can throw a baitcaster 20 times without a backlash.


 Come on man my 8 yr can do this. With my well broke in 15 yr old Garica


----------



## Titan2232 (Apr 2, 2014)

cpthook said:


> there are many ways, just like you know
> the person who started this thread doesn't know how to fish or has been wired wrong.
> .


 Haven't fished with the guy in almost 20 years, but I can assure you he can fish. Heck of a crappie slayer IMO


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

#1 way to tell if a guy knows how to fish...... You know immediately what you got from the first fish he catches. From his reaction when the fish hits, the way he sets the hook, the way he reels it in, how he gets the fish in the boat, how he gets the hook out of the fish's mouth...... Everything else is meaningless as to whether he can fish or not......


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

LA Wader said:


> First thing that would tell me how good a person can fish would be how they approach a fishing spot. Do they run over it with their outboard and ruin it or do they kill their engine and drift/troll in the proper way? Too many times I have seen people run their outboard too close to a reef or a flat (that are holding fish) and minutes later leave.
> 
> If it is someone on my boat fishing I gauge off different things. I can usually tell when someone casts as far as myself or further that they obviously have fished quite a bit! How a person works his bait tells me how good they can fish. Numbers don't lie, if they can fish they will put them on the stringer or on the deck. Another thing would be a person that doesn't lolly gag around. A good fisherman has no quit in them.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%! It's also nice to fish with a good fisherman that is also willing to learn from others! Can't stand a know it all that doesn't think they need to learn from others.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

when they catch a limit of hardheads at will. That's when you know they can fish


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

big3slayer said:


> smackdaddy is the best hands down none better


Answer the question...


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

If they can take a hardhead off their line without pliers, will fish in rain, sleet snow, hurricanes, splits gas, when he loses one of your lures, he buys you two more. Doesn't need the best gear, but all gear is taken care of. Helps you push your boat when stuck... Most importantly, you two can fish all day, not say a word, and be in perfect rythem.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Knows what type bait to use and depth after a few casts. . Live, dead, cut, bigger, smaller, shad, mullet, crab etc.


----------



## geauxdeck (Mar 10, 2014)

Took my little brother and his friend out to a spot I had done well at a few days prior. I told them where I was wading to and what to look for. We walked in and his friend immediately went the opposite direction and was in the marsh for about 30 minutes. By the time he made his way back to us, he had his limit of reds and a flatty on the stringer.

I don't know if that makes him a good fisherman, but he's a fisherman for sure.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

one way is not asking who is a good fisherman because he knows he is, and is not worried about the rest.


----------

